# Hitachi Model 7SB2 Circular Saw



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

About 3 years ago I had to replace a old skill saw i forget what model but I had it for over 7 years doing diy stuff. I went to Home Depot didnt like or afford what they had so I went to Lowes. Was browsing their selection and come across the hitachi. 

They had a floor model sitting on the shelf and I pick it up and wow it has some heft to it plus the bottom plate was thick and sturdy. The adjustments for the tilt and depth was pretty dang good and sturdy, they do not shift at all. I been using it for DIY plus I help frame a barn with it and it never failed me. I just replace the factory blade about a week ago after 3 years of use like I mention DIY and 1 barn frame.

Hopefully it will last longer than that skill and I will do a 7 year review


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

At 15 amps, it should do just about anything any circular saw should. I have one of the older Hitachi saws and it has always been a good saw.


----------

